# Spalted Curly Maple Reelfoot with ABW Insert



## SENC (Dec 13, 2014)

First finished call in a while...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 13, 2014)

Gorgeous !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 13, 2014)

That's a beauty, Henry! It's a little more subtle than some of your recent burly calls, but it's every bit as nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 13, 2014)

Very nice, Henry! I really like that one! That is some seriously curly maple too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## michael dee (Dec 13, 2014)

Great looking call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 13, 2014)

Outstanding Henry! !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## axelsmith1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Very nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2014)

Good lookin call Henry ! Duck hunting is not a warm n fuzzy adventure tho !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks, guys!
@manbuckwal, it makes you warm and fuzzy inside!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Really like your calls Henry. Top Shelf

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice call henry- Beautiful wood combo........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 13, 2014)

Beautiful call Henry. Gorgeous piece of wood and an excellent finish. Nice touch on the accent lines you added. Very clean and precise.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 13, 2014)

SENC said:


> Thanks, guys!
> @manbuckwal, it makes you warm and fuzzy inside!



I suppose while u are eating it and sipping a glass of whiskey it might.........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 14, 2014)

Makes me not want to post any thing I make. Great job man, don't get any better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 14, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Makes me not want to post any thing I make. Great job man, don't get any better.


Please, Steve. Your stuff make me feel that way!


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 14, 2014)

Very nice piece, that curl orientation in the maple looks great with blackwood. I don't know anything about calls, but I can definitely appreciate the craftsmanship you guys show when you make them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Dec 14, 2014)

Henry that is a great looking call really like the ABW with the maple!!!!! 

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 17, 2014)

That's a great looking call, Henry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## nyboxcaller (Dec 21, 2014)

This IS A GREAT call and Henry built it for me as a gift for a nephew for Christmas. I gave Henry the wood (Maple) and it was his idea to match it up with the ABW and a super idea it was! This wood was once a hunk of firewood I have had for many years and had always wondered what it had inside...thanks for bringing out the treasure Henry!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 21, 2014)

Pretty pretty. Love those old style calls. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks good!


----------

